# Hi Everyone!



## Sugar Cane (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Everyone! I am a newbie. I have been looking around here for the past few days and just love this site! I do LOVE make-up.I am a Make-up junkie!! I am an esthetician and MUA. My name is Staci and i'm 32. Can't wait to discuss Skin care and make-up and learn new things from all of you!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey Staci! Welcome!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## makeupNdesign (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome Staci, happy to have you on board


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 24, 2008)

A warm welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## glam8babe (Aug 2, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## msmack (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------

